
Show HN: My temporary email app I built in react-native in two weeks on the bus - dsandor
Hi HN.  I am not new to programming but very new to react-native.  I thought I would share my first react-native application ever with HN for your comments.  I have a day job as an enterprise developer and every day for 2 weeks I worked on my 60 minute bus ride in to work on this application from the front end to the back end.  The biggest challenge was my relative inexperience with mobile development and my lack of design &#x2F; ux creativity.<p>The Android Play store submission was really easy however the Apple App Store submission took about 3 versions before it was accepted.<p>Link to app on Google Play store:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.burnr<p>Link to app on Apple App store:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;burnr&#x2F;id1048828741?ls=1&amp;mt=8<p>Thanks in advance for your constructive criticism.
======
laarc
Hello. Nice work. I noticed that your submission isn't getting much attention,
so I wanted to let you know it's common for Show HNs to languish even though
they're worthy. So don't give up or feel bad about it. There are just so many
Show HNs that it would be hard for them all to be seen.

I would try resubmitting it closer to peak time, and perhaps put together a
landing page with screenshots and tell your story there. I'd personally love
to read a breakdown of your experiences and challenges you overcame.

(Also, submitting text rather than a URL causes your submission to fall off
the front page faster. This is to dissuade people using HN as a blog.)

Best of luck, and welcome to HN! I look forward to seeing more of your work.

~~~
dsandor
Thanks for the advice. I will dissect my experience. Maybe if I explain my
time management with the project it would help someone interested in creating
an app but does not think they have the time to do so.

~~~
jacoplane
You might try posting here:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/](https://www.reddit.com/r/androiddev/)

